# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Tregim i gjate.

## Plaku me kostum

Loj e thjeshte, mund te shkruani sa fjlale ose  sa fjlali te doni. Fjalet/fjalite te jen vazhdimi i shkrimit me larte. 


Po eci rruges ne Tirane, me listen ne dore po do shkoj ne pazar. Ushqimet qe do blej jane: 

....e vazhdoni ju tani.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonesaa

*....Disa  spageti  edhe  makarona  fundja  e   fundit  jane  te  vetmet  ushqime  qe   di  ti  pergatis  vet  LOL,  duke   ecur  tregut  takova  pa  dashje  ate....:P*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

te madhin, plakun e lagjes, te perndjekurin politik. Nuk dukej mire, dukej i xhindosur, me tha vetem mos me dalte perpara ai Saliu se kam per ta varrosur. E keshtu plaku foli disa fjale dhe vazhdoi rrugen e tij....

----------


## Nete

Kur sheh nje turme njerezish,afrohet edhe ky te shohe se perse ishin bashkuar.....qfare kishte ndodhur valle?Nuk iu desh edhe aq shume te afrohej se Salua siq e ka zakon te bertas,as mikrofoni nuk i nevojitet ...por megjithat pak duke qeshur u afrua dhe filloi..........

----------


## Elonesaa

*...Po  Sala  filloi  te  flas  me  avazhin  e  tij  te  vjeter,  me  traditen  e  politikanve  qe  ti  merzis  te s hkretit  njerez.....e  une  vetem  e  degjova  duke  bertitur  si  gjithmone  dhe  ikaa.....u  largova  nga  ai.
Shkova  ne  nje  kafe  aty  afer,  dhe  wouuu  pash  nje   bukuri  te  rrall  natyrore........:P*

----------

